# Water in France and rest of Europe



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi. From what I can gather from the forum there is a plethora of tap types in France and you need a range of adaptors. I carry two hoses, one of which is fitted with a rubber adaptor which will squeeze over a small household tap and one which is the screw on type you see on most UK sites and CL's. Any what other adapters I will need? I presume its best to wait until we get there and if so which are the best supermarkets to get them from. Also what about the rest of Europe in particular Germany, Italy, Switzeraland and Austria.

Thanks


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You can buy a small set of adaptors in most B&Q and other outlets quite cheap, these are just the normal garden hose adaptors. With these you should be equipped for most of the water taps here in France.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe I've just been lucky over the past 20+ years as we have always got by with the normal UK screw on adaptor using a hoselock connection. I always used to carry the next larger size but I have never needed it.

You may be able to use the rubber push on adaptor but not very often. Just be aware that in many countries they have taps for drinking water only in addition to the waste or washing tap.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have found 3 different thread sizes in France/Spain & Portugal.

Bought a multi connector in a French garden centre which fits into an ordinary hoselok.

Regards


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The secret is not to forget it when you drive off after re-filling. If you are likely to do this then a luggage label / laminated card or whatever on the dashboard to remind you is a good thing.

Most French supermarkets have a large selection of tap adapters in the gardens section. They used to be cheaper than the same ones in UK but I doubt this is true now. Over the years we seem to have accumulated a fair selection but, as said above, 99 % of the time you use the same one.

G


----------



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

I have just got back from france and only found a problem on some service areas which had a large oval shaped tap so none of my assorted fitting would go on. So I used a bucket and then put the pump in it to transfer the water. Yes the fittings are expensive I like many others left my screw fitting at the service area, but once you have paid for the new French one you tend not to forget.
Good luck


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jerrican*

Hi

A two or three gallon jerrican is an easy option too. If you are not pitched near a tap, it saves moving the van.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like we should be ok. I have a 20 litre plastic Jerry can type container so worst comes to worst I could use that. Had to do this in Scotland once but could only get the water in the tank by syphoning it with a hose with the container on the drivers seat. Looked a bit silly but it worked. I suppose some sort of funnel might be a good idea. I think Im just dotting the i's and crossing the t's now and probably worrying about stuff too much. I spent about 4 hours today cutting and pasting all the nice looking aires and sites on our route from this site. Checked I could find them on Google earth, the sat nav and on a map. Sick of all the theory, just need to get in the van and get to Dover! Setting off next Monday. Seems a world away!!! Seems like all of MHF is off to France this month so no doubt see some of you there! If you see a Kontiki 640 with a scooter on the back with a rather confused looking driver that will probably be me. Please come and say hello or give us a wave.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

barryd said:


> ... I have a 20 litre plastic Jerry can type container ....


First you won't let her take the iron....now you intend punishing her ....that's too much for the poor woman to carry :roll:

Stop off at the first hyper market and buy a 3€ watering can...11 litres, much easier to carry.... and you could lash out for two so that she's balanced :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

xgx said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have a 20 litre plastic Jerry can type container ....
> ...


Very funny. Dont think she will be able to carry even a 5 litre can! I point blank refuse to buy or add anything else bulky to the van. Thats it! We are on the limit with the weight as it is, mind you Michelle packed 30 jars of lemon tea in the Luton yesterday which probably wont help. I bought a GB sticker to go on the scooter rack today and that is the last thing I am buying until my first beer over the water!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I suppose some sort of funnel might be a good idea. .


But watch the shape of it - an ordinary household/ Halford's oil funnel won't do as the angle of the spout is not right. You can adapt it with a short length of tubing of the right diameter- bit of hose or something. You could always cut the top off a big fizzy drinks bottle, add a bit of hose and there you go - free and renewable !

Enjoy your trip and remember; they have very good shops in Europe. I doubt you'd still get a 3 euro watering can however. Our cheapest find 4 weeks ago was 8 euros.

G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

we carry all three sizes of screw-on adaptors. And we have needed them all. In addition, we have a special one which has a hoselock on one and a rubber "grommet" on the other end. This grommet can be fitted on taps without screw thread.



Grizzly said:


> The secret is not to forget it when you drive off after re-filling.


Oh yes, that is very true.  (That's why we carry spare adaptors...)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

We have a hose but now find it gets used less than the 8 litre water bottle. Have a piece of hose with a 1euro funnel attached. Oh and a trolley we use for the cassette aswell! :lol:


----------

